

Fukuyama: Why we all need a drone of our own - HSO
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9cc59dce-5e27-11e1-8c87-00144feabdc0.html

======
HSO
_What will the world look like when not just the US but many other countries
around the world operate fleets of drones; and when powerful, sophisticated
drones are owned by lots of private individuals? […] Only when people start
thinking through the nature of a world in which drones are cheap and
ubiquitous will they start to get worried. That’s why I want to build mine
now, before the government makes them illegal._

------
romnempire
My willingness to listen to a bush-era stooge is very low.

